# Thick vs. Thin tires...



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

What are advantages and disadvantages of thick and thin tires for off road useage?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Thin ones can cut into the the ground better than wide tires. This is sometimes useful in the mud, and snow.

Wide tires, tend to bounce over obstacles more smoothly, than thin ones.

That is if the tires are operated at "proper" pressures, ie the wider one at a lower pressure than the thinner one.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Assuming you mean the thickness of the casing on the tire....

Given a similar tread pattern:
-Thin casing will be lighter and sometimes more supple, but will be very vulnerable to cuts, pinch flats, thorn punctures.

-Thicker casing will generally be a more durable tire that resists pinch flats, tears, and punctures better. The biggest disadvantage would be weight and sometimes ride quality (not as supple, though often can be run at much lower pressures to compensate for this).


----------



## GT0neX (Feb 23, 2007)

if you are refering to tire width, thin tires create less rolling resistance and are obviously a bit lighter, making it feel easier to pedal (as there is less resistance). Wider tires can absorb bumps a bit better (if properly inflated) and due to the added contact area, can provide more traction.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Like wider tires on car, wider bike tires tend to have more grip in the turns (won't wash out as easily).

With more tread on the ground, they should generally brake better, too.


----------

